# Leisure battery dimensions



## thruxton (Sep 7, 2011)

What is the max size leisure battery which will fit in my 2002 E725 underseat compartment?
I mean, height, length, width, not capacity!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know but if you want to pop round, I can lend you a tape measure so that you can check it yourself.

Once you have the information, most online sellers give the dimensions of each battery and you can work out which ones are suitable.


----------



## thruxton (Sep 7, 2011)

*its not that easy*

I can just about measure the existing battery, but not the space so easily as the only access is at the rear of the compartment and the toilet wall is in the way.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have no direct experience of batteries under seats but I have heard that they can be a pain. Seats being removed for access etc. You might have to just change like for like.

The other option is to do a search for the dimensions of your present one and compare with other makes. It is a bit long winded but might be worth it.

I suppose it might be easier to measure the clearance you have all round and add it to you present battery size. You would need to make sure the positive terminal had ample clearance from anything metallic and it could still be clamped down.

A friend of mine has this problem at the moment. His Hymer Gel battery is failing and it looks like he has little choice but to shell out for another expensive Gel battery. He cannot get anything bigger under his seat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the same thing to work out and there is only one way to be sure.

Remove the seat from the base, it's only four bolts usually, plus 3 for the handbrake mount on mine, get a length of wood, anything will do and place it on the seat base in place of the seat, and measure the space underneath, width and depth are important but height is critical as you really don't want your seat to short out the battery terminals, so once you've got the measurements, put the seat back and measure how much of the base intrudes into the dimensions you just gathered.

Basically remove seat, measure void and how much the seat goes into it, make sure seat is as low as it can go, even if that isn't it's normal position, leave a minimum of 10mm clearance between seat and battery.

I intend to put a sheet of rubber stuck to thin ply over the batteries, an old cab mat will do, I have a habit of putting tools on the front seats if working up front and big spanner across the terminals would get very hot very quick.


----------



## thruxton (Sep 7, 2011)

You are right of course and I feel encouraged that the job could be worse to do, which is why I asked .The terminals are already rather close to the seat base so I want to lower the carcass height a bit with my replacement.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

I have checked the Swift parts system which shows the original supplied battery as NLA, however the alternative batter they offer is the Yuasa 80Ah L26-80.

This has dimensions of L(mm) 260 W(mm) 174 H(mm) 225 

Of course please double check before you make any purchase.

I hope this helps, 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## thruxton (Sep 7, 2011)

Many thanks for your efforts !!


----------

